# The colors of fall



## ray jay (Sep 29, 2009)

I love this time of year.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 29, 2009)

that is a vision of beauty....will you be slightly sad to chop her? lol what type is she?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 29, 2009)

Holly  Crap!!!!!    are  those  leafs  realy  That  Purple?  I  gotta  show  *tcbud  *this..:bolt:


----------



## ray jay (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks 2 dog there seeds I grew two years ago. Outdoor male and female everything went to seed and I ended up with a bunch of different flavors of seed. 4u yes they are that purple, pretty cool.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful, I love fall.


----------



## meds4me (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice Rooster, er Ray


----------

